# Anybody around Austin want a rescued pied pigeon?



## Raindrops (May 4, 2014)

A couple days ago I saw this pigeon with a couple of homeless guys. I asked about her and they were very concerned and distressed because they knew she must be orphaned or lost and couldn't figure out how to feed her. So I told them I had some experience with baby birds and that I could take her and find out what to do.

She seems relatively healthy and is eating and pooping fine. She won't eat or drink on her own but I've been syringe feeding her kaytee formula. I'd do corn or peas, but she is very uncooperative about opening her beak and it'd be a nightmare to get more than a few of those in. She seems awfully sleepy all the time but maybe that is normal. I planned on releasing her as long as she doesn't get too attached, but reading on here made me concerned because she is a very beautiful but very conspicuous bird. So if anybody in the area wants this pretty bird, please let me know. Unless I get too attached to her! She is a little dirty right now but clearly she will be a lovely pied after some TLC.


----------



## Chuck K (Jan 12, 2013)

When you see a young bird acting like it is sleepy a lot, it is usually dehydrated and needs water.


----------



## Raindrops (May 4, 2014)

Thanks for the info. I'll make her formula more watery next time I feed her to make sure she gets rehydrated after her ordeal. She definitely had an increased appetite today and is very enthusiastic about wanting to be fed, so that seems like a good sign.


----------



## Chuck K (Jan 12, 2013)

Raindrops said:


> Thanks for the info. I'll make her formula more watery next time I feed her to make sure she gets rehydrated after her ordeal. She definitely had an increased appetite today and is very enthusiastic about wanting to be fed, so that seems like a good sign.


If you will dip its beak in a cup of water it will drink on its own. That one is old enough to drink. If you will put some seeds down and tap at them with your finger the bird will learn to peck at the seeds, and begin eating on its own. It may still need fed formula too for a while.


----------



## Raindrops (May 4, 2014)

Chuck K said:


> If you will dip its beak in a cup of water it will drink on its own. That one is old enough to drink. If you will put some seeds down and tap at them with your finger the bird will learn to peck at the seeds, and begin eating on its own. It may still need fed formula too for a while.


I've put a tray of seeds out as well as a bowl of water. She pecks at my hand, but so far isn't picking anything up. Also trying to get her to drink from a dish but so far haven't seen her doing it. But hopefully she'll start soon. Thanks.


----------



## Chuck K (Jan 12, 2013)

Raindrops said:


> I've put a tray of seeds out as well as a bowl of water. She pecks at my hand, but so far isn't picking anything up. Also trying to get her to drink from a dish but so far haven't seen her doing it. But hopefully she'll start soon. Thanks.


Sometimes you have to force their beak into the water. It may seem cruel, but young pigeons just don't know if they haven't been shown. They usually don't take more than a couple of times to learn.


----------



## Raindrops (May 4, 2014)

Chuck K said:


> Sometimes you have to force their beak into the water. It may seem cruel, but young pigeons just don't know if they haven't been shown. They usually don't take more than a couple of times to learn.


Success! She finally drank a couple times.


----------

